# New Covid Mask



## R Blum (Aug 26, 2020)

Made some new Covid Masks.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 26, 2020)

Hell yeah! Protection at its finest.


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 26, 2020)

I wouldn't make it out of the driveway.  I would need a mask 12 pack just for starters.

  

JC


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm thinking those masks wouldn't last that long.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2020)

Wouldn't work too good for Me Either!!! LOL

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 26, 2020)

Work good for social distancing too . You'd have so many dogs around you no one could get with 6 feet .


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 26, 2020)

would definitely taste better then the one i wear now.


----------



## ChuxPick (Aug 26, 2020)

I would go through a pound or so of those mask before I hit the main road, and then where would I be?

Heading back to fix more masks, and callin work and saying I'll be a bit late I need to grab a pound of mask. I'm starting to see a never ending cycle here.


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 26, 2020)

ChuxPick said:


> I would go through a pound or so of those mask before I hit the main road, and then where would I be?
> 
> Heading back to fix more masks, and callin work and saying I'll be a bit late I need to grab a pound of mask. I'm starting to see a never ending cycle here.



Yeah but once your work knew the reason you would be late you would end up being even later.  They would want you to make extra masks to bring in for them.


----------



## daspyknows (Aug 26, 2020)

I will order a 100 pack


----------



## ChuxPick (Aug 26, 2020)

bbqbrett said:


> Yeah but once your work knew the reason you would be late you would end up being even later.  They would want you to make extra masks to bring in for them.


LOL That goes without saying. Then that leads straight into another of those problems. How are we going to work if we can't keep our masks on?


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks for the laughs, all.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 26, 2020)

Creative and Funny, good one...JJ


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 26, 2020)

ChuxPick said:


> LOL That goes without saying. Then that leads straight into another of those problems. How are we going to work if we can't keep our masks on?


I get irritated with the people constantly touching and adjusting their mask then touching your food or groceries.  They didn't do that before wearing a mask?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 27, 2020)

Ha!!  I'd wear one of those 24 hours a day.
Gary


----------

